# Katie's Chicken



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 5, 2011)

I've taken it upon myself to create a new and outstanding recipe for each of my grandchildren.  The barbecued, bacon wrapped, smoked chicken I made for the Four Season's Competition is name for my newest Grandchild, Jackson.  It came out so good, I was proud to give it Jackson's name.  So forever more, that recipe will be known as Jackson's Chicken.

My next creation is also made from chicken, but this time, is a little more refined, but equally bold.  I dub it, Katie's Chicken.  Here's how it's made.

Katie's Chicken
Ingredients:
2 tbs. Sriracha brand Pepper Sauce
2 tbs. Tabasco Original Hot Sauce
1 tsp. Liquid Stupid Hot Sauce
1 tbs. Jamaican Hellfire Sauce
1 tbs. A1 Steak Sauce
1 tbs. Lee & Perrin's Worcestershire Sauce
2 tbs. Kikoman Soy Sauce
1/8 cup grade B dark maple syrup
2 boneless chicken breasts

Combine everything but the chicken in a large bag.  Whisk together to blend.  Wash, then dry the chicken breasts with a paper towel.  Place the chicken breasts into the bowl and turn them several times to coat.  Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and place in the fridge for 2 hours.

Fire up the grill with a solid bed of charcoal, or all burners turned on in the gas grill.  When the charcoal is hot, place sticks of maple or mesquite onto the fire, to create smoke, and to protect the chicken from the direct heat of the hot charcoal.  Cover and set all vents to the half-open position.  Cook for 8 minutes.  Turn the chicken pieces over and cover again for 8 minutes.  Remove the chicken breasts from the grill and close all vents, or turn off the gas in a gas grill.

Enjoy this chicken with a shredded carrot salad, with raisins, pineapple, and walnuts served ice cold.

This chicken married several strong flavors together into a smoky, slightly sweet, mouthfull of incredible flavor.  The chicken was tender and so juicy.  The flavor was slightly tangy, slightly hot, and simply delicious.  It was like a Latin orchestration in your mouth.  (I was going to say "party in  your mouth", but I never understood that phrase.  I mean, who would want a bunch of adults with sweaty feet dancing all over their tongue)

So, Katie, this recipe is my gift for you.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 6, 2011)

is katie a dragon? because she must breathe fire, gw.

the marinade looks really good. although i'm a little confused about the bowl/plastic bag (i think i know what you meant), but also did you mean you cook boneless breasts over high heat for 16 minutes or 8? 
8 minutes covered on one side, then flipping a lot for 8 more?
or just 8 minutes, turning as necessary?

16 minutes seems to be overkill for boneless breasts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 6, 2011)

I want to know where to get a bottle of Liquid Stupid...aside from the liquor store and I know GW doesn't shop there.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jun 6, 2011)

You're not actually expecting my niece to eat that any time soon are you? I don't think her mom would let her.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 6, 2011)

BT: over direct heat of charcoal for 8 minutes per side.

Princess:  I'm not sure where I picked up the bottle of Liquid Stupid.  It was one of the crazy hot sauces that you see every now and again in the hot sauce aisle.  It's made of mostly Jalepino peppers and so isn't crazy hot like the name would imply.  But it does have a pretty good flavor.

purple.alien.giraffe:  You were eating and loving hotter things as a babe, sitting on your grandpa's lap.  She'll grow into it.  As hot as it sounds, it really came out with great flavor and only mild heat.

But then again, remember how I almost burnt my mouth up with Jamaican hellfire Sauce?  I tried a bit of it straight, as I made the marinade (I know, I'm just asking for trouble), and either they've changed the recipe, or I've become much more tolerant of capsicum.  I think the latter is the case.  The stuff just wasn't that hot.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks, GW...just what Shrek needs another bottle of fire.  I found some Chipotle Ketchup that is wonderful!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds good GW....I wish I could find Grade B Maple....Here everything I pick up is A, and I've learned from you the B has a lot more flavor...


----------



## Constance (Jun 6, 2011)

Too hot for me! Whew!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeh, that bag and bowl thing.  I meant that the marinade was supposed to be put together in a bowl, and then place the chicken in the same bowl.  Cover and refrigerate.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Jun 6, 2011)

'twas what i thought. no biggie.

i'm still gonna make this, but i'm wary of the time on a gas grill. i'll ack back @ how it turns out.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, BT, use good judgment.  As you well know, cooking time varies by size, moisture content, and heat of your grill.  I used 8 minutes per side and it came out tender and juicy, with a good smoke flavor.  But as you are using gas, by all means, adjust everything but the marinade.  I think you'll like it.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

